# Eating dangerous things



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

At 13 months Tayla ate a landscape river rock. We had large parts of our yard done in them for 15 years and two prior dogs and no problems. It was 4 days before Christmas and I joke I got an $1,800 rock for Christmas. She did fine and we've spent many hours getting rid of or covering up those rocks.


----------



## photoweborama (Dec 6, 2007)

Ruby got hold of my wife's sewing pin cushion. I don't think she ate it because she's still alive.... 

Found sawdust all over my rug and sewing pins randomly placed everywhere.... My wife said what we found was about how many pins as she had put in it... :no: bad dog.......


----------



## Darthsadier (May 17, 2013)

As a young puppy Sadie ate multiple pairs of my underwear with in a week. Some the threw up others came out the other end. My friends dog ate a surgical glove and that resulted in surgery as it was wrapped around his bladder. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

